# BassFishingChat.com back up



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FYI - BFC was taken down when I got "hit" by the worm on New Years.

Anywhoooo, it's back up and in need of some life.

Bass Fishing Chat

:thumb:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm already there Chris, thanks!


----------

